# It's Friday, what are your plans for the weekend?



## Chris

So it's Friday again What do you have planned for the weekend?


----------



## havasu

I am going to drive 261 miles to pull some weeds at the Havasu house, if the rain ever lets up. It looks like my knee replacement surgery might be coming soon, so I have to get everything ready for my 3 month down time.


----------



## Chris

Round up is great, I haven't pulled weeds in years, just spray every couple months.

Whens the surgery?

I will be smoking a Brisket this weekend and having a people over to sit at my bar and drink my beer.


----------



## havasu

I'll probably receive details when I meet with the surgeon this Tuesday. When I hear they plan on delivering a bedside commode, my hackles go up. 

View attachment ARC Baton Rouge (19).jpg


View attachment ARC Baton Rouge (16).jpg


View attachment ARC Baton Rouge (23).jpg


View attachment ARC Baton Rouge (29).jpg


View attachment ARC Baton Rouge (35).jpg


----------



## Chris

Could be worse, could be a bed pan.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Saturday we're going down to the deer lease with a beagle and see if we can jump up some rabbits and do a lil trail cleaning before the spring green up.


----------



## ME87

Well the wife and I were on the slopes today and will be again tomorrow.  I now have a sore knee but not too much worse for the wear.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Well plans change, staying home cause hunting buddy he has a birthday party for his neice he forgot about tomorrow afternoon, guess I'll cleanout the garage and finish the quarter round on the new floor we put down last weekend...


----------



## oldognewtrick

ME87 said:


> Well the wife and I were on the slopes today and will be again tomorrow.  I now have a sore knee but not too much worse for the wear.



Sounds like fun, been a long time since I was on skies...guess now I better not.


----------



## Chris

I was a ski instructor for a couple years. Fun job but now I fear I will break something.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Fun job but now I fear I will break something.



Thats how I feel sitting on a bar stool anymore...


----------



## 4wheelsonline

We are planning to have an off road trip with my friends. We are all excited for the adventures!


----------



## Chris

Sweet, where are you guys headed off to?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Sweet, where are you guys headed off to?



IP address pings back to the Phillipines, so....I'm thinking somewhere in the Pacific....just a guess tho.


----------



## cruzn57

sit on my ***, watch nascar, drink "uncola"
ask the wife for sex, and probably be on the computer watching porn when she says NO.

or. maybe go over to girlfriends and get lucky?


----------



## ME87

cruzn57 said:


> ...watch nascar...



That was my main reason for putting a TV in the garage. 

Well I've been putting off a lot of my welding project at home because I wasn't happy with my welder. I think after way to many 10 Lb rolls of wire in the trusty 110 V Lincoln, it had finally burned something up, so I'd been saving my pennies for a shiny new one. My dad will probably dis-own me because it's blue, but man, it's perfect. 







I've always made due with small machines at home and I've never had a weld fail, but it's nice to just have the power required to melt through any damn material I want. 

The first couple beads I layed down with a machine I'd never welded with before on 1/4". A bit of tuning and I'll have it dialed in a bit more, but I couldn't be happier. 






So, my plans are to take care of a few of those projects.


----------



## MarkWood

Those are some good lookin welds buddy!


----------



## cruzn57

my miller is over 30yrs old ( mig 135)  and still going strong,
it makes me look like a welder! (when we all know I'm a hack)
used to build trailers, motorcycle, jet ski, etc.


----------



## Chris

I have the 180 Auto set. Love the thing.


----------



## Chris

This weekend I plan on going hunting.


----------



## glock26USMC

Camping


----------



## havasu

Getting ready to babysit my grandson for the weekend.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Putting breaks on my wife's Grand Cherokee.


----------



## MarkWood

Sitting here trying to get motivated to work on the yota. 

View attachment 20140530_175155.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

Oh wait.....nevermind its raining......


----------



## MarkWood

Guess I'll sit here and watch it rain.


----------



## havasu

Mark, you're a dog. You planned that just right, didn't you?


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> Oh wait.....nevermind its raining......



You have a garage...get to work!


----------



## MarkWood

Yea ..... you have seen pics of how much stuff is in my garage havent you!?!


----------



## oldognewtrick

And I haven't touched the GC yet....


----------



## Barrie

Guess I don't feel to bad about not getting anything done, I have a box full of parts for the YJ and all I have done is look at them. Maybe next weekend.


----------



## Chris

I wanted to work on the XJ this weekend but the other half wants to go up to the mountain house to relax and by relax she means Chris gets to build a kitchen.


----------



## Rusty

Fishing. My wife would go fishing every day.


----------



## Chris

I would go fishing everyday too. I missed a trip to Catalina island for Yellowtail fishing this last sunday because I was working on the house.


----------



## Chris

Well it's Friday and I am sitting at my mountain house loving the views. Not loving the two foot tall weeds in my yard. Guess what I'm doing in the morning before I launch the boat?


----------



## Rusty

Watching it rain again today. Probably fishing Sunday, if we get a break in the weather. It has rained every day for a week and after Sunday, the forecast is for rain every day next week.


----------



## havasu

Headed to Palos Verde Estates today for a street and music festival. A much needed R & R.


----------



## Chris

We have a dinner date on the water tonight. A buddy of mine will have his boat out and we are gonna bbq on the water.


----------



## havasu

I hear Big Bear got downright cold this morning?


----------



## Chris

It was about 40 when I got up at 6 am. Did my yard work and launched the boat. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## havasu

I watched Spiderman gobble up my G/F's granddaughter. 

View attachment 6-7-14 palos Verde.jpg


----------



## Chris

It's sooooo hard leaving the mountains to go home.


----------



## havasu

I can't wait to be done with this damn fireplace job. I hate burying the wires! 

View attachment 6-8-14 (1).jpg


----------



## Chris

It's my Friday today, tomorrow I hop on a plane to Boston then midweek I hop on a plane to Florida then I will come back and go straight to the mountain house and sit on the lake til after the 4th. Happy vacation to me...


----------



## oldognewtrick

Good for you Chris, have a great time. Hope you like hanging out with the dang yankess. Why anyone would leave Cali for FLA is beyond me tho. Beep the horn when you go over TN and I'll wave.


----------



## Chris

We go to FL for the humidity, we already have the heat but we don't get swamp *** as much. I'd like to visit a place where I have to take a shower to dry off.


----------



## Rusty

Babysit grandkids


----------



## havasu

Have a great time Chris, and Happy Birthday to ya on Saturday!


----------



## Chris

This has been one crappy day, it's noon and I am about to leave the office and forget about work when I get a call from my super and he has a leak he can't fix on a 2" copper line, they soldered it three times and still suck at it. I had to drive the hour to go solder a pipe all while I have five employees doing nothing. I get there and they had this job such a cluster I just now got back to my office and have a bid I have to get out before I leave. guess I will be packing til midnight.


----------



## zannej

That sucks, Chris. I'd be pretty pissed off in that situation. 

I'm planning to yank out my old rusty Kenmore garbage disposal and replace it with an Insinkerator Evolution compact model. I hope that I can get the old one detached without breaking anything. I'll have to make sure I have some spare connections available just in case. I wish that had the confidence to drill through the wall to connect the sink to the plumbing vent properly instead of having an S-trap. Of course, this hinges on getting the sink cleared first. People have been dumping dirty dishes in the sink and not washing them and my brother poured spoiled milk into the side that doesn't drain. I'll have to glove up and give it a thorough cleaning.

Around midnight I'll have to start googling videos on safe removal and installation. The fun part will be getting everything hooked up properly to the plumbing. I think I will take some parts I got from a plastic P-trap kit to try to get the right slope and put it together the way that was recommended in a photo (with the garbage disposal sharing a P-trap with the other side of the sink).


----------



## Chris

Good luck zanne. It's not as hard as you think.


----------



## havasu

Just don't forget to bang out the plug on the disposal if you are also hooking it up to a dishwasher.


----------



## Chris

That would suck, wondering why it ain't working.


----------



## havasu

Aren't you suppose to be on a plane about now?


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Aren't you suppose to be on a plane about now?



He's probably waiting on Austin to send the corporate jet.....


----------



## havasu

Yep, the two of them, flying off into the sunset, wishing each other a happy birthday.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I wonder who gets to wear the TuTu first...?


----------



## Rusty

oldognewtrick said:


> I wonder who gets to wear the TuTu first...?   [/QUOTE
> Probably have two TuTus. (say that 3 times fast)


----------



## Chris

For the record, the company jet ran out of fuel in Wisconsin and Austin is wearing the tutu first since his birthday is today, tomorrow is my day for the tutu. We really need to get rid of these milk crates and get some seats in this old POS.


----------



## Chris

It's amazing how things turn so much greener and wetter as you fly accross the county. I stared out tge window for about five hours, tge good old US is a neat place. Not nearly as populated as California makes it seem.


----------



## havasu

SO..where the hell are you Chris?


----------



## zannej

Thanks guys. The dishwasher is a standalone one that we move around and use as a semi-portable island. It hooks to the sink faucet when in use, but most of the time its not hooked up. It doesn't really wash the dishes very well so I basically use it as a drying rack. Although, dishes are not on the list of chores I'm supposed to do-- that's on my brother. Which is why they haven't been done since last year (except for my own dishes and stuff I wash for my mother). I'm hoping to see if I can take a crack at it today. I think I'm going to get an empty tub and pile the dirty stuff in it and scrub the sink out and then wash them after the new disposal is in. I'll have to figure out how to hardwire the disposal in. The wire is already there from the previous one. I downloaded a couple of videos but still need to watch them. 

Hope you're having fun with the flying. I always liked having the aisle seat rather than window seat. Every time I had the window seat I was over the wing and couldn't see anything. I was on some long international flights quite a few times. I wonder if Continental airlines still sucks as much as I remember. LOL.


----------



## oldognewtrick

zannej said:


> Hope you're having fun with the flying. I always liked having the aisle seat rather than window seat. Every time I had the window seat I was over the wing and couldn't see anything. I was on some long international flights quite a few times. I wonder if *Continental airlines *still sucks as much as I remember. LOL.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Continental_Airlines

Gone by the wayside.


----------



## Chris

Today I am in Taunton, MA. Had tge best Bloody Mary and hash omelet I have ever had. Nice weather and a good day so far. Staying at a house that sits about 40 feet off tge lake so may do some fishing today.


----------



## havasu

In case you are too lazy to look up these food hot spots...

Frates Drive-In
 Frates Drive-In
#1 of 111 restaurants in Taunton
5 of 5 stars 65 reviews
&#8220;Great place to take the whole fami...&#8221; 06/17/2014
&#8220;Awesome food and atmosphere&#8221; 06/16/2014
Price: $8
Cuisines: American
Map | Visitor photos (17) | Menu
Colonial Donut Shop

#2 of 111 restaurants in Taunton
5 of 5 stars 13 reviews
&#8220;Best coffee & doughnuts around&#8221; 05/28/2014
&#8220;Best neighborhood coffee shop&#8221; 05/28/2014
Map
DeVito's Pizzeria

#3 of 111 restaurants in Taunton
5 of 5 stars 7 reviews
&#8220;FABULOUS!!!!&#8221; 12/06/2013
&#8220;Great Food, Great People!&#8221; 11/02/2013
Map
The Ugly Duckling Restaurant & Bar

#4 of 111 restaurants in Taunton
4.5 of 5 stars 6 reviews
&#8220;Great little spot&#8221; 05/28/2014
&#8220;Pleasantly Surprised&#8221; 03/09/2014
Map | Visitor photos (3)
Kyrdinos Pizza

#5 of 111 restaurants in Taunton
5 of 5 stars 6 reviews
&#8220;Best pizza shop&#8221; 04/01/2014
&#8220;BEST PIZZA AROUND!&#8221; 09/01/2013
Cuisines: Pizza
Map | Menu
El Mariachi
 El Mariachi
#6 of 111 restaurants in Taunton
4 of 5 stars 49 reviews
&#8220;Good food, reasonable price&#8221; 06/10/2014
&#8220;If you like Mexican food - try El...&#8221; 05/29/2014
Price: $10 - $15
Cuisines: Mexican
Map | Visitor photos (3) | Menu
Copper Fountain Grille

#7 of 111 restaurants in Taunton
4 of 5 stars 11 reviews
&#8220;Really Nice Place, Service Excelle...&#8221; 05/19/2014
&#8220;Nice place to relax&#8221; 03/14/2014
Map
Simon Say's

#8 of 111 restaurants in Taunton
4.5 of 5 stars 8 reviews
&#8220;Quick and Friendly&#8221; 03/25/2014
&#8220;A cozy warm Treasure in Tauton&#8221; 04/20/2013
Price: $8
Cuisines: American, Seafood, Steakhouse
Map
Joe's Diner

#9 of 111 restaurants in Taunton
4.5 of 5 stars 6 reviews
&#8220;Great Food Fast&#8221; 12/05/2013
&#8220;Great for late nite snacks!&#8221; 11/17/2013
Cuisines: Diner
Map
HomePlate
 HomePlate
#10 of 111 restaurants in Taunton
4 of 5 stars 26 reviews
&#8220;Good food, family friendly atmosph...&#8221; 05/29/2014
&#8220;Good food, friendly staff!&#8221; 04/15/2014
Price: $5 - $10
Cuisines: American
Map | Visitor photos (1) | Menu
Hong Kong City

#11 of 111 restaurants in Taunton
4 of 5 stars 23 reviews
&#8220;Decent Sushi and Chinese&#8221; 12/17/2013
&#8220;Decent option but far from the bes...&#8221; 06/05/2014
Cuisines: Chinese
Map | Menu


----------



## Chris

Thanks we went out on the ocean today and did some relaxing and then bbq some burgers. People sure do talk funny round here.


----------



## havasu

So do them Texans.


----------



## Chris

Today we are at a fire truck parade.


----------



## havasu

Well, that sounds fun for a minute or two.....


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Well, that sounds fun for a minute or two.....



You mean like watching caterpillar racing? After the first lap everyone looses interest, even the caterpillars.


----------



## Rusty

oldognewtrick said:


> You mean like watching caterpillar racing? After the first lap everyone looses interest, even the caterpillars.



I bet the birds like watching.


----------



## Chris

The parade was ok for a minute and tgen they did some competitions that were fun. We left early to go make bloody Mary's and party at the wife's cousins place. Good times.


----------



## Chris

Random pics of our trip. It sure is green out here. 

View attachment chris2.jpg


----------



## zannej

Thanks for the link, olddog. Man, I am actually glad to hear Continental is gone. The only decent flight I found with them was the one from Guam to Saipan-- which took 45 minutes total. Their international flights had the rudest flight attendants, horrible seats, and they overbooked a LOT. I was on one flight where they overbooked by over 120 people. It's no wonder they are gone.

Well, I attempted to remove the old garbage disposal but it didn't want to come off. I forgot that a lot of my tools are over at my friend's house. The videos made it look so easy. The metal ring was rusted and wouldn't rotate no matter how much I pushed on it. The disposal itself did rotate. I at least got it detached from the plumbing. I'm going to have to go pick up some of my tools and see if I can figure out how to remove the damn thing without damaging the sink. I'm tempted to just see if I can pry the disposal itself loose and then unscrew the flange. I'm also trying to figure out what to do with the ground wire. Its actually coated in plastic and the end is very frayed. It's just hanging loose under the sink. I think I should anchor it to something, but I'm not sure what.

Chris, I'm glad that I have a laptop so I can turn it sideways and get a good look at that picture. Beautiful!


----------



## Chris

Yeah my stupid phone won't let me rotate or post more than one at a time.

Today we are going to cape cod and maybe block island, well see. I feel like I have been drunk for three days already. 

View attachment chris.jpg


----------



## havasu

Ahh, my stiff neck is now gone. Look Mr. Admin, I'm not spending my entire day correcting your sideways photos, so get it together, buster!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Ahh, my stiff neck is now gone.



I know a little oriental girl who can fix that for you.


----------



## Chris

Whats her number?

We went to P-town today and Holy Hell I have never seen so many gay people in one place. They were wearing funny stuff dancing around. Never before have I been to a beach town where I could buy a shirt for a baby that says "I love my two gay dads". We totally didn't fit in.

Ate lunch at a place called Moby Dicks and had a scallop sandwich and the wife had a crab cake sandwich with a water and the bill was 44 bucks.


----------



## havasu

So you go to a gay beach, then go to a restaurant called Moby's Dick? Something you want to tell us, fellow? 

Did you wear your new "Rainbow Speedos?" 

View attachment gay.jpg


----------



## Chris

I did. 

Went for an ice cream at a place called Friendly's, I'm even starting to wonder about me.


----------



## havasu

I hope the hot fudge didn't hurt you too much!


----------



## zannej

I think I'm going to take another crack at the garbage disposal today. I got my wrench back, although I don't know if that will help. I had put some puppy training pads down on the floor to catch any water that dripped and to also make a softer surface for me to kneel/sit on when I was working. One of my cats-- most likely my eldest one-- peed on it. I actually sort of expected that from her.

I wonder if my wrench will be able to help turn that stupid ring. It really is a shame about the rust. I think someone with better mechanical skills might be able to get that disposal working again-- after a thorough cleaning.

meanwhile, I got a chirping cat toy to entertain my one-eyed cat so she will hopefully leave my computer mouse alone. On a weird side note, back when computer mice used track balls, the US mice had larger balls than UK mice.


----------



## havasu

zannej said:


> On a weird side note, back when computer mice used track balls, the US mice had larger balls than UK mice.



I personally blame it on the toxins in our soil! :rockin:


----------



## zannej

LOL. Now I have the song "I've Got Big Balls" from AC/DC in my head.


----------



## havasu

Yeppers!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUaf5gNiUwM[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick

zannej said:


> On a weird side note, back when computer mice used track balls, the US mice had larger balls than UK mice.



Well...there's another idea of things I can do when I retire. Go around and measure mouse balls. never occured to me anybody would be interested...


----------



## havasu

I'm sure this defunct government would give you a few million $$'s for that research.


----------



## MarkWood

Yall do know its only tuesday right.........


----------



## Chris

Yup and I am getting ready to hop on a plane to Florida in the morning. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> Yall do know its only tuesday right.........



So?????????


----------



## havasu

I just developed this picture of Chris' side job, using one of his tractors. I'm thinking he wants to retire soon! 

View attachment get-attachment.jpg


----------



## MarkWood

oldognewtrick said:


> So?????????



Wellllll this is the friday thread!!!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> I just developed this picture of Chris' side job, using one of his tractors. I'm thinking he wants to retire soon!



Man thats just really crazy...he doesn't even have a hard hat on...


----------



## oldognewtrick

WoodRacing said:


> Wellllll this is the friday thread!!!!!!!



Everyday this week is Chris' Friday, don't ya know...


----------



## zannej

So, I'm trying to figure out how to get a replacement snap ring for my garbage disposal since I bent the one when trying to get it on. Just got off the phone with the official parts store. 27 cents for the part; $10.95 for shipping.... WTF...

The part isn't listed on ebay or amazon or homedepot. I found one other website that had it for 22 cents but $15 shipping.

Insinkerator gave these instructions on installing the snap ring


> In placing the snap connect fitting, first you need to place the discharge tube into the Anti-Vibration Tailpipe Mount.  Secure it with the Spring Type Hose Clamp and we suggest that you grasp (with a cotton fabric)the end of the clamp until you will be able to insert it from the Anti-Vibration Tailpipe Mount



Only there was no spring type hose clamp.... And I think they are describing the wrong part of assembly because that's not what the printed instructions said...


----------



## havasu

zannej said:


> So, I'm trying to figure out how to get a replacement snap ring for my garbage disposal since I bent the one when trying to get it on. Just got off the phone with the official parts store. 27 cents for the part; $10.95 for shipping.... WTF...
> 
> The part isn't listed on ebay or amazon or homedepot. I found one other website that had it for 22 cents but $15 shipping.
> 
> Insinkerator gave these instructions on installing the snap ring
> 
> 
> Only there was no spring type hose clamp.... And I think they are describing the wrong part of assembly because that's not what the printed instructions said...



Yep, that doesn't make sense. You are asking about apples and they are describing oranges.


----------



## Chris

Yup today is Friday, I'm in Florida now. Should have stayed up north for many reasons.


----------



## zannej

The upside is, I called their help line and said which step I was on and read the instructions verbatim and that while following said instructions, the snap ring bent. The woman in India told me that they will just send me the part for free.

I think whoever sent the e-mail was dyslexic because they listed step 21 on the instructions. I was on steps 12 and 13.

But I'm happy to be getting the part for free-- even if it will take 5 to 7 business days.

I think I'll hold stuff in place while I have someone else put the snap ring on. I do not have very dexterous hands. I'm probably going to have to redo the putty, but that's ok. It's like Play Doh so its fun.

Meanwhile, I think I'll try to figure out how many sq ft of self-leveling flooring I need to pour and try to figure out how to get just the right amount out of the bag and the right amount of water. The new mix requires a metal or plastic lath so I will probably use some chickenwire that is lying around.

And now I'm suddenly seeing stars and I have no idea why.


----------



## Rusty

zannej said:


> The upside is, I called their help line and said which step I was on and read the instructions verbatim and that while following said instructions, the snap ring bent. The woman in India told me that they will just send me the part for free.
> 
> I think whoever sent the e-mail was dyslexic because they listed step 21 on the instructions. I was on steps 12 and 13.
> 
> But I'm happy to be getting the part for free-- even if it will take 5 to 7 business days.
> 
> I think I'll hold stuff in place while I have someone else put the snap ring on. I do not have very dexterous hands. I'm probably going to have to redo the putty, but that's ok. It's like Play Doh so its fun.
> 
> Meanwhile, I think I'll try to figure out how many sq ft of self-leveling flooring I need to pour and try to figure out how to get just the right amount out of the bag and the right amount of water. The new mix requires a metal or plastic lath so I will probably use some chickenwire that is lying around.
> 
> And now I'm suddenly seeing stars and I have no idea why.



If you need some flooring help, check out the link in my signature.


----------



## Rusty

I think, this Friday, I will just get on the mother ship and go to my home planet for the weekend.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> Yup today is Friday, I'm in Florida now. Should have stayed up north for many reasons.



Hey, I use to live there, wondered why you or anyone would want to go there...just my :2cents:


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> I think, this Friday, I will just get on the mother ship and go to my home planet for the weekend.



When you get there, can you stop at the hardware store and see if they have a snap ring retainer for zanes garbage disposal?


----------



## Rusty

oldognewtrick said:


> When you get there, can you stop at the hardware store and see if they have a snap ring retainer for zanes garbage disposal?



They just use disintegrater rays.


----------



## havasu

They are suppose to be installing the new kitchen cabinets on Friday. Looks like take out pizza will me on my menu for the time being.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris is in fl, go hang out on his veranda, he has cold beer on tap. (;


----------



## havasu

That's a great idea. Chris won't mind. Maybe I will take out his tractors for a joy ride.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Work on his Cherokee for him and I bet all will be forgiven...


----------



## MarkWood

oldognewtrick said:


> Man thats just really crazy...he doesn't even have a hard hat on...



Or a safety harness!


----------



## Chris

If you finish the front of the XJ you can drink all my tap beer, sit in my air conditioned house and watch my TV.

In other news we are flying back to Rhode Island in the morning. That was a 1500 dollar decision that I only agreed on because it is 97 here with 180% humidity.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> If you finish the front of the XJ you can drink all my tap beer, sit in my air conditioned house and watch my TV.
> 
> In other news we are flying back to Rhode Island in the morning. That was a 1500 dollar decision that I only agreed on because it is *97 here with 180% humidity*.



You're lucky you didn't go down there when it was hot...


----------



## Barrie

oldognewtrick said:


> You're lucky you didn't go down there when it was hot...



X2!!!!


----------



## Chris

Goodbye Florida.


----------



## Chris

Off to New Jersey for lunch.


----------



## Trophyman

So--it's been a while since I've stopped in. See I missed Chris in Florida. Where abouts were U Chris? Sounds like SOUTH Florida. It is warm here but humidity not too bad here in north central Florida. 

Got the engine for my 39 done. 383 stroker, Howards Roller cam, roller rockers, fuel injected with 58MM throttle body. Custom built aluminum fuel cell. All fuel lines are braided stainless PTFE. Aeromotive in-tank Stealth fuel pump to pressure regulator. Dual feed lines for stock fuel rails.

Also the chassis is complete with brake, fuel and air lines run bleed.  

Gettin there 

View attachment 01A-Tank Mounted1.jpg


View attachment 01A-Tank Mounted2.jpg


View attachment 01A-done-frt.jpg


View attachment 01A-done1.jpg


----------



## havasu

Beautiful work so far. Keep us posted with the progress!


----------



## Chris

I was in Jacksonville and lawty the weather wasn't horrible but compared to ca it was bad. I was supposed to be there til Monday but family issues let us go back up north today

We are back in mass for the weekend with beautiful weather, it is 68 and nice out now.

This is officially my most expensive vacation to date.


----------



## Chris

My daughter has over 13,000 miles in the sky and is not even two yet. She is a great flyer.


----------



## Chris

Well it's Friday again, took this picture over New Jersey yesterday. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

I think it's a Gin and Tonic weekend.....


----------



## zannej

I just now finally got the picture to load of the guy with the ladders up in the tree.. WTF... That belongs on a fail blog somewhere. So much wrong with that.

I was told that my paternal grandfather-- who was a very large man back in those days-- was on a ladder that was on the roof of the porch so he could reach up higher. I think he was painting. The ladder apparently slid off and fell to the ground while standing upright and started to tip back. My grandmother reached out the window and grabbed the ladder to pull it back toward the house so it wouldn't fall over and land on my grandfather. It was a wooden ladder and, according to the story, he ended up falling straight down through the ladder while breaking every single rung on the way down. I don't know if there was any truth to that story, but I always found it amusing. I'm thinking it is actually BS but it has some amusing mental imagery. 

Rusty, thanks for the link. I'll go sign up.

The weather here has been pretty crappy. It was really pouring rain hard yesterday. I was just leaving the store with a few groceries. There were people standing inside waiting for the rain to let up and I knew it would be awhile so I shouted "Once more into the breach!" and dashed out. I got totally drenched. The bottoms of my pantlegs are still wet from yesterday. My dryer decided to stop working so I couldn't throw them in. But we are no longer out of soy sauce so it was worth it. Right now there is loud thunder and its been raining. It doesn't play nicely with my satellite internet. And its hot so I've been sweating like crazy. Hot humid weather sucks. 

My sister lives in New Mexico where it is nice and dry but she goes to Florida once per year to go to Disneyworld. She has some sort of timeshare thing or something. She took my mother a couple of years ago. 

Last night I got free breadsticks because we are temporarily housing a friend who works at Pizza Hut. He's the one who is going to help me with the snap ring when it arrives.

Ooh, pretty clouds and sky.


----------



## Chris

Heading to Rhode Island in the morning if anyone needs anything.


----------



## havasu

Yes. Would you please measure that island because I think it is actually bigger than they state.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Havasu wants you to hurry home cause your fridge is empty and the beers all gone...


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Yes. Would you please measure that island because I think it is actually bigger than they state.



All you need is a 30' tape measure...


----------



## Chris

I had a new keg put in right before I left, slow down on your drinking.

I will see how many paces it takes to cross the state.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Have you gotten use to East Coast time yet?


----------



## Chris

Yeah a couple days ago, it helped that I get up about 4am at home anyway. Now I'm gonna get up at 2 when I get home.


----------



## zannej

I've never been to Rhode Island. What is the weather like there?

My plan is to sit here and curse the rain because its messing with my internet connection. And I need to keep an eye on my brother since he's been having chest pain and nausea. I put his favorite cat in the room with him to keep him company. That usually seems to cheer him up a bit.

I'm hoping my connection will be good enough tonight to play World of Warcraft. I was invited by the developers to play the Beta version of the next expansion and I need to download it and give it a whirl.


----------



## Chris

It was nice weather today, about 80 and dry. Beautiful day.


----------



## havasu

G/F's daughter flies home from New York today. She was unaware that when she flew out there last week, she flew out of Los Angeles International Airport. When she arrived, she realized her flight ended at Long Beach Airport. I had to pick her up in Long Beach and drive her 40 miles away, so she could pick up her car. I also recommended that she dye her hair blond, since she is playing the part of a dumb blond.


----------



## Rusty

Going to a memorial service tomorrow for my cousin. It's outside at the cemetery in the afternoon. Heat index is supposed to be 98. There is no shade at that cemetery.


----------



## havasu

Is it possible to move the memorial into an air conditioned building?


----------



## Chris

I'm at the patriots stadium. Yay!


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> Is it possible to move the memorial into an air conditioned building?



No. Her ashes are being interred there. At least it's only family, so no suits. Most will wear T shirts and Levis.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> I'm at the patriots stadium. Yay!



You wern't expecting to see a game today were ya, cause they're out of town today...


----------



## havasu

Nice! Say hi to Bill Belichick for me!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Rusty said:


> Going to a memorial service tomorrow for my cousin. It's outside at the cemetery in the afternoon. Heat index is supposed to be 98. There is no shade at that cemetery.



Sorry for your loss Rusty.


----------



## zannej

Sorry to hear that Rusty. I hate the heat and I hate funerals so that sounds like a rather unpleasant experience. Kinda adds insult to injury-- losing a family member and then having to be at a funeral in the heat.

I've told my family that when I die I want my body donated to science, no funeral, someone will need to notify my forum friends, and my brother is supposed to delete my porn folder.


----------



## Chris

Last night of enjoying this. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## havasu

Very nice. Headed back tomorrow? If not, please send me more hookers and blow.


----------



## Rusty

I tell my wife that when I die, she should just put me in a trash sack and set me out at the curb.


----------



## havasu

Rusty said:


> I tell my wife that when I die, she should just put me in a trash sack and set me out at the curb.



When I place an unusual or heavy load of trash at the curb, it is necessary to tape a $5 bill so the trash men will actually take it.


----------



## Chris

Landed! In wonderful la now.


----------



## havasu

Welcome home.


----------



## Chris

Yeah can't wait to leave again.


----------



## zannej

I got another package delivery from FedEx addressed to my neighbor, but with my mailing address. That dirtbag is STILL fraudulently claiming my address as his own and it is pissing me off. It's been over 10 years and they still can't get this straightened out. Because he lies about his address, sometimes my packages get misdelivered to his address and its not always easy to get them back. I've had Fedex refuse to go get my packages back and deliver them to me so I'm left with either having him bring the packages to me (which I don't like because I don't want to give him any excuse to set foot on my property) or I have to go get my packages from him (also a pain because it is a hassle and I really don't want to talk to him). He's a drug dealer and a scumbag. I really am tired of this. I talked to FedEx this time and explained that he's a criminal and I don't want to deal with him so they said someone would come get his package tomorrow and deliver it to him. They tried to put me through to their Fraud dept because he's falsely claiming my address when he knows it is not the right one, but I got an answering machine with a message that their office was closed. I wish I knew the direct number for the fraud dept. It's annoying.

On a side note, my brother found a kitten out in our front yard. She's adorable. We named her Purrsephone, but my friend really adores her and wants to keep her. He'll probably take her with him when he moves out.

My lamp arrived in the mail today. I'm going to open the box up and make sure its not damaged.


----------



## Chris

Just got back from vacation number two. I now remember how much I hate the heat.


----------



## oldognewtrick

So.....where ya going on vacation this week Chris?


----------



## havasu

If you were in Big Bear, did you feel the earthquake on 07/05 at 0958 AM. I sure did!


----------



## Chris

I was in big bear and yeah I felt the quake. I am puting a new kitchen in the mountain house so I will be up there quite a bit this summer.

I brought home my fil jeep cj8 today to put a Howell fuel injection kit on it.


----------



## havasu

Sweet. I bet it runs like a striped ape with the Howell FI System!


----------



## Chris

I'll let you know in a few days. Still in the process of getting rid of the birds nest of hoses under the hood.


----------



## oldognewtrick

So...I got the hairbrained idea last week to take the 70's paneling down off the basement walls. It was put up over drywall, how much of a mess can it be...silly me. Nailed and glued, I _hate_ doing drywall work.


----------



## havasu

Probably would have been easier just to add 1/2" drywall on top of the paneling?


----------



## zannej

I have the 70s (or earlier) paneling in my house. It's just nailed up to the studs with no insulation or moisture barriers or anything.

Chris, I'd love to see the kitchen pictures when you're done.

I just found out that there is some asbestos crud on the outside of my house (underneath the siding). That is a bit troublesome because I wanted to fill in the old hole for the dryer vent and move it a bit north. But now I don't know if I want to cut in to the wall knowing it has asbestos. Its only a very small amount, but I don't know what level of asbestos it is or whether or not it would be dangerous.

Today I got woken up by an early am phonecall from Fedex Ground. It was before 7am and I wasn't fully lucid when I started answering questions. I think the woman said my name, but I'm not sure. She was asking if my physical address was a valid one for receiving mail. I said that it was and she said the driver was having problems finding it or something and needed directions. They were coming from Lake Charles- from the south-- so I gave appropriate directions and then waited. I assumed that the call was because they were nearby. I specifically said not to take anything with my surname to the neighbors and not to bring me anything that did not have my surname. I waited around for several hours and it never arrived. I went to check the post office briefly to see if it had been dropped there or if my snap ring had come on. Nope to both. So around 5:30pm the delivery had not arrived. I had to call Fedex Ground back on my cellphone since I can't call outside of my town with the landline. After about 11 minutes of having to move the phone to get better signal and being put on hold a few times, the woman on the other end had no idea what the issue was and there was no way for her to check to see if whoever called earlier had left any notes-- a good business is supposed to keep logs of outgoing and incoming calls. I gave her the landline number again and asked her to call me back once she determined an ETA on the package. It never arrived. So now I'm wondering if the driver was just pissed off that I had him/her pick up the package for my neighbor and return it to sender and they were just giving me a hard time. Its hard to tell with Fedex people. I've had a long history of problems with them delivering my packages to the wrong address and then being  jerks when I wanted them to bring my packages to the right address. As far as they are concerned, once they dropped it off somewhere (even to complete strangers and the wrong address) it was my responsibility to figure out where it was and go get it. Had a few packages get ruined that way before.

Tomorrow I have to take my friend's leech of a wife to Sam's Club for grocery shopping. She often wants to bring her kids (which I hate bc it takes MUCH longer-- not only does her son make too much noise, but he has to go to the bathroom like every 5 minutes and it slows the trip down). So after I said "Absolutely no kids" she asks if I can bring her to McDonalds at 9am. I told her it was only if there were no kids. So then she calls me back and asks if I can pay for her food at McDonalds. Mind you, she still owes me over $300 for vet bills and $80 for my rabbit cage that she sold/gave to someone I didn't know without my permission. I told her "no" and she made a heavy sigh and said she guessed she would try to see if she had enough money on her card or something. I didn't mind buying her some stuff she needed-- like diaper rash cream for her baby and stuff, but she started expecting me to pay for her meals and she always orders something expensive. She's really really inconsiderate and mooches off of people-- and apparently she gripes to her husband if I am not available to be her chauffeur. I've gotten to the point that I just about want to slap her. If her husband wasn't my friend I would tell her to take a hike, but I know if I did that she'd just take it out on her husband.

Wow, that tuned in to a vent. LOL. I'm actually not in such a bad mood because I ate honey glazed spiral ham today and got to see my cats losing their minds as they begged for some of it. My cats are spoiled.


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Probably would have been easier just to add 1/2" drywall on top of the paneling?



Well, then I wouldn't have been able to make near the mess I'm making, what fun would that be...?


----------



## havasu

My turn to *****...err vent...My 3 day kitchen make over is now on its 14th day. I am sooo tired with living out of boxes, and eating out for every meal. Here is a current pic. 

View attachment 7-8-14.jpg


----------



## Chris

Looks great, is it done now?


----------



## havasu

Almost done. Since we also did the hallway cabinets, he needs baseboards in there, some touch up on the interior and exteriors, adding shelves, adding power to the peninsula, and a few other things. The guy now wants to do one of the bathrooms, and gave a real cheap quote, but his time management sucks.


----------



## Chris

But if he does good work you will forget about the extra time a year from now.


----------



## havasu

You are correct. He does do great work. 

He just completed my son's master bath and it belongs in a magazine. His shower is 6' x 12', with 4 overhead rain shower heads. the walls are 1/2" glass plate, and the water runs into a 12' long center buried trough. All of the electric plugs are the hidden push button type, and secret quick grab gun boxes.


----------



## zannej

I've been dealing with FedEx because the Lake Charles office has had my snap ring since July 2 (it was shipped out June 27) and they haven't delivered it yet. The driver kept taking it back and claiming it was undeliverable or the weather was bad (which was not true) or that "customer was not home". I have been going back and forth on the phone with them giving me different excuses each time  and promising to call me back but never calling me back. So today I had to call multiple times. First to ask them why the hell my package hadn't arrived yet then when I was more awake I called to give more detailed instructions. Then I called back because they said to call if it wasn't here by 6pm. So I called around 6:30. They said they would talk to the driver and call me back. Two hours later I called them back to ask what the deal was and they were going to hang up and say they would call me back but I said "no" so they put me on hold and gave me some story about the driver already heading back and that I would get the delivery tomorrow. I told them that if I didn't get it tomorrow that I would file a formal complaint. Within 10 minutes the driver called me and apologized and said he would make sure to bring the package. Even though I know its his job to deliver, I said I would meet him in town to pick it up just so I could get my damn package. I swear, if he is not in town at the time he told me or if he doesn't call and I have to wait anymore for this I will blow a gasket.

Meanwhile, I got myself some ice cream sandwiches to try to calm myself down.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Sounds like you shod have started off with the ice cream instead of the phone call.


----------



## havasu

I concur. Ice cream is good.


----------



## Chris

I love ice cream.

In other news I am taking off to Mexico on Sunday and Monday for some Tuna fishing. Anyone want to go we have an empty spot on the boat?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Havasu would probably go but I'll bet he insists on wearing his speedo everywhere.


----------



## havasu

Are you taking off out of San Diego?


----------



## Chris

Yup. Heading about 70 miles southwest.


----------



## havasu

We've caught some huge sea bass of the islands where you are going. Going through H&M Landing?


----------



## Chris

Kinda but on the Shelter Island side.


----------



## havasu

Have a great time. 

Also, if you encounter them Federale's, tell 'em to go F-off...but bring your camera because I'd like to see what the inside of their jails look like.


----------



## Chris

Will do, I may have to cancel now because I have a meeting Monday I am trying to get out of.


----------



## Rusty

Will be stuck here tomorrow. Town is having a bicycle race and my street will be blocked off from 3pm to 11 pm. Less than 100 spectators last year and it cost we taxpayers $18,000.


----------



## Chris

I didn't know you lived in CA?


----------



## Rusty

Chris said:


> I didn't know you lived in CA?



Officials are just as stupid in Missouri.


----------



## Chris

Tuna trip is back on! I get to spend the day in my office today to take Monday off. Worth it I think?


----------



## zannej

I miss fishing and I miss San Diego. I have quite a bit of family over there on my mother's side.

Anyway, the package was NOT here when they said it would be. To make things worse, one of the FedEx people started telling me that the driver is not allowed to tell customers they will be there at a certain time and not allowed to make other arrangements to meet them somewhere else. Nevermind I've had drivers call to say they would be here around x time or ask if I could meet them somewhere in town to pick up the package.

The guy was out of cellphone signal area when they tried to call. I got transferred around on the phone and gave more detailed instructions. I was also told that deliveries do not go out on Monday (from the Lake Charles facility) and I was like "Then why the f- did they call me at 6 something in the morning on a Monday?".  I literally sat there for two hours having to go to the bathroom but I was worried that if I got up to go to the bathroom that the truck would arrive and I'd miss the delivery (I have dogs and sometimes people are afraid to get out). I ended up having to leave to go pick up my housemate and the driver called while I was away but my brother told him he could catch me at Pizza Hut and described the vehicle. So this exhausted looking guy who was absolutely sweating bullets pulls up in a FedEx truck and walks up to me and says "I'm the FedEx guy". He then apologized for the confusion and I looked at the map they had printe and stuck on the package for him and facepalmed. No wonder the poor guy couldn't find the place. They had my address marked down in the middle of an intersection in Evangaline Parish. They didn't have the right Parish much less the right town. It didn't even remotely match the instructions I'd given on how to get there. You'd think the morons could have google mapped it or something. So now I'm thinking of sending them an e-mail showing how to get to my address. 

Meanwhile the snap ring is on and I need to see if the hardware store has the right part to try to properly hook the disposal to the second sink basin drain instead of the way the old one was hooked up. I'm seriously thinking of getting some sort of small Y and attaching it at the point where the drain goes down into the floor and trying to have a pipe run up through the exterior wall and then attach it to the vent that is just outside running along the window. But I don't know if I should try drilling holes in the wall when I don't know what is in between or where studs are... I might just leave it S-trapped for the time being and mess with that later.

Do they make 1 1/2" or 2" sanitary tees that can be screwed on like the P-traps, or do they only have glue on kind?


----------



## Chris

Well I went fishing, here's my ugly mug with one of my tuna. The picture will probably be sideways because my phone sucks. 

View attachment chris.jpg


----------



## havasu

Damn, fantastic. Are you back already? If so, was it an overnighter?


----------



## Rusty

Rusty said:


> Will be stuck here tomorrow. Town is having a bicycle race and my street will be blocked off from 3pm to 11 pm. Less than 100 spectators last year and it cost we taxpayers $18,000.



Kinda funny, one of them tried to tell my wife that she couldn't leave in the van and she did. Then they told her she couldn't get back in. She politely told them to kiss her a** and came back in and home. Wrong person to mess with.


----------



## havasu

Good for her Rusty!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Nice fish Chris, looks like you had a good time.


----------



## Chris

havasu said:


> Damn, fantastic. Are you back already? If so, was it an overnighter?



Back already, a buddy of mine owns the boat so we just go when we can. We left Sunday at 8pm and got home Monday at 6pm. Caught 4 Bluefin Tuna 1 yellowfin tuna and 16 Yellowtail.


----------



## havasu

That is a good haul.


----------



## Chris

Heres a couple pics of some of the fish. 

View attachment photo 2.jpg


View attachment photo 4.jpg


----------



## havasu

How big is the boat?


----------



## Chris

He has two, this one is a 32 footer and the the other a 25 footer out of HB.


----------



## havasu

That seems pretty small on a big ocean. I hope twin engines?


----------



## Chris

Twin Cummins and it has a 14 foot beam, not too small a boat. Wouldn't mind another 10' in length but it gets the job done. It comfortably fits four guys. Five would be pushing it.


----------



## zannej

I plan to kick back, relax, and pester my brother to do dishes now that he no longer has the excuse of the sink not working to fall back on. The new disposal is so quiet compared to the old one.

I'll probably have to take my mother in to get some knee x-rays soon. I'm going to eat some chocolate ice cream and after a day or so of rest I'm probably going to get back on trying to figure out the right amount of mix for the self-leveling flooring.

I'm also looking ahead to figuring out a solution for replacing my barn. It got owned by a tree and they said it would cost $50k to replace it (and I don't think that included the demo and removal of the stuff we want to keep). Insurance company gave us $9k and then canceled our policy. It was actually supposed to be paid for by the timber company that had the dead tree that fell on it, but we could never find their contact info and the insurance agent was supposed to contact them but he was an idiot.

I'd much rather go out fishing, but that isn't happening anytime soon. LOL.


----------



## Rusty

If everything works out, just the two of us will be headed to Truman Lake this weekend. My in laws live there and they will be gone to Arizona for a few weeks. They dropped off a key and suggested that we go enjoy ourselves.


----------



## havasu

Party at Rusty's!


----------



## oldognewtrick

I'll bring beer and my boat.


----------



## havasu

I'll bring my straw and my thong!


----------



## Chris

I'm heading to the lake this weekend myself. Actually tomorrow morning so I can get some work done on the mountain house first.


----------



## zannej

Have fun Rusty! That was nice of the in-laws-- but also a clever way for them to make sure someone is watching their house. LOL.

I don't know why I thought of this, but the other day I was at Auto Zone and an employee was telling me that his friend got the backup camera and used it as a security camera on his house (hooked it up to a recorder). When he reviewed the footage he saw that his neighbor came over, stole his alternator from his vehicle, and replaced it with a bad one. And apparently that wasn't the first time something like that had happened, but this was the first time he had it caught on film.

I'm going to go eat some of the muffins my brother baked in the little NuWave oven thing. That thing is nifty.


----------



## Chris

I towed two 5th wheels this last weekend that weren't mine and now my truck is in Oregon with a buddy. One friend was towing his rig up to the mountain and his intercooler went out on his F350 and I just happened to be passing by him so I hooked it up and finished his trip then I get a call an hour later that my hunting partner was headed to Oregon when his F350 died on him. I towed him back to his shop then let him borrow my truck for his vacation and took his wifes crap car home. Got a call about two hours later with him informing me that he owes me a new back window because he is not used to towing a 5'r with a short bed and shoved his ladder on his trailer through it. I let them both know they need to buy a Cummins.


----------



## Mvlawn

Leaving the platform Thursday to go work on the garage. I can't wait 

View attachment 20140626_074354.jpg


View attachment IMG_6359.jpg


----------



## zannej

So, F350s are not very good. LOL.

Mvlawn, that garage is coming along nicely.

I'm still trying to figure out how to get the stuff I had stored in my barn out so we can tear it down. It's already collapsing because a tree fell on it. I just don't know if I can salvage anything without risking having something collapse on me. I wish that I could pull all of the wiring out- the whole thing had lights and water. So there are some waterlines underground. It's a huge barn so it will probably require heavy machinery to get it down or at least take down parts of it and then see if anything can be salvaged. I think the barn is actually larger than my house.


----------



## oldognewtrick

I wouldn't trade my F-350, 300+ and still running strong.


----------



## havasu

oldognewtrick said:


> I wouldn't trade my F-350, 300+ and still running strong.



Nothin on me is running today, but surgery # 7 is done. 

View attachment get-attachment.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick

Dang man, when you going to give that stuff up? More to come or is that it?


----------



## havasu

Good lord, I hope it's over but for some stupid reason, I doubt it.


----------



## glock26USMC

Dang Havasu, I say enough is enough


----------



## oldognewtrick

glock26USMC said:


> Dang Havasu, I say enough is enough



He must think it like tattoos, one is not enough...


----------



## havasu

It is amazing what a person would do to be able to walk pain free.


----------



## Admin

Your furniture is so much nicer than mine....

I have to plug mine in. Seriously, power goes out at my house and you want to recline? Tough.


----------



## Chris

I bought another trailer today, Picked up a 14,000 pound dump trailer that my skid steer will fit in.


----------



## Rusty

havasu said:


> It is amazing what a person would do to be able to walk pain free.



Is that even possible?


----------



## oldognewtrick

GRAdmin said:


> Your furniture is so much nicer than mine....
> 
> I have to plug mine in. Seriously, power goes out at my house and you want to recline? Tough.



What happens, loose air in the bounce house?


----------



## zannej

Havasu, I'm crossing my fingers for you and hoping that you won't need more knee surgeries after this one. I hope it heals quickly.

GRAdmin, are you referring to the power out caused by the fire at the Irvine substation yesterday?

I was planning to play the beta servers for world of warcraft but that power outage interfered with the updates so I'm still waiting for them to get everything back online.


----------



## oldognewtrick

zannej said:


> Havasu, I'm crossing my fingers for you and hoping that you won't need more knee surgeries after this one.



Are you kidding? He's fixed his left knee, his right knee, next he'll start getting his high knee worked on.


----------



## havasu

Na, I'm going straight to working on my we (knee)


----------



## oldognewtrick

havasu said:


> Na, I'm going straight to working on my we (knee)



Please don't show us pictures of that one ..


----------



## havasu

LOL. I won't.


----------



## zannej

I actually have pictures of the surgery on my father's hiney. He fell and broke his tailbone which left a dead broken piece of bone in his backend. He made the mistake of going for surgery (and didn't really research to find out anything about the surgeon). The guy botched it and left a piece of bone floating inside. The x-rays clearly showed it but the guy claimed it was just gas. It caused an infection which ruptured the incision so he had a giant open wound. 

I'll spare you the full details, but he ended up requiring reconstructive surgery. The doctor that was treating him for the infection contacted over 50 doctors trying to get them to help but none of them wanted to deal with it because they thought there might be a malpractice suit. Finally a facial cranial surgeon agreed to help. None of the doctors in this state would treat him so he had to go to Houston. The doctor gave him the photos of the reconstructive surgery.

I won't post those online though.

I am trying to get myself to do something productive this week. Tomorrow I'm going to take back a container of milk that I bought on the 24th. It expired on the 9th but they didn't put it on the shelf until the 24th...


----------



## glock26USMC

Going to Cedar Point 

Nearby amusement park


----------



## havasu

Sweet Ger. Have fun and make sure Tyson wears his seat belt on the rides!


----------



## glock26USMC

havasu said:


> Sweet Ger. Have fun and make sure Tyson wears his seat belt on the rides!



He don't get to go, he will be relaxing at home


----------



## Admin

What's the theme? 

I like amusement parks provided they have an arcade. Roller coasters make me puke, so I just go to play uprights and eat carnival food.


----------

